# Brickworks MEETUP



## Pablo

Well it looks like stuff's going to be moving around unusually early. The warm spell we've had has held steady for 20 days now. 

If I see 30 toads in a spawning frenzy, water striders, etc- we're gonna see fish.

So who's comin?

How's Friday, April 25 for everyone?


I was also thinking of maybe doing a Rouge River crawfish expedition... I don't know how interested you guys are in crawfish though.
It would involve getting moderately wet (to the knees) and flipping rocks to see said crawfish...

The water is colder than Hilary Clinton though


----------



## JamesG

Pablo said:


> The water is colder than Hilary Clinton though


Too funny. Also effective and accurate. My hat goes off to you.

Oh and what time are you suggesting on Friday?


----------



## Pablo

I have no idea I was just kinda throwing it out there.


----------



## Ciddian

i am up for crawfish...

I cant make friday. Working. The fish are out... went by sunday on a spur of the moment thing. Everyone is hungry. I'll have photos soon.

Saw turns, ducks, muskrats, kingfishers, redwing black birds, crackles, swallows, long ear sunfish, bullnose cats (sp?) and heaps of goldies as usual which the turn was making a good meal on... LOL

The pair of ducks followed us around from pond to pond.. It was really funny.


----------



## dekstr

I'm done exams tomorrow!

K crawfish sounds fun. We're talking about catching and releasing right?


----------



## Pablo

dekstr said:


> I'm done exams tomorrow!
> 
> K crawfish sounds fun. We're talking about catching and releasing right?


 Oh... so...










No good then?...


----------



## gunnerx

Where's the calamari?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Meetup sounds fun. Freezing cold water... Not so fun! 

W


----------



## Brian

Let me know when you plan on going for an amphibian expedition... I have a soft spot for them


----------



## Pablo

Brian said:


> Let me know when you plan on going for an amphibian expedition... I have a soft spot for them


Bleh... I wouldn't really be in for that one...


----------



## KevD

I'll probably be there May 3rd when Dr. David Suzuki and some others are doing workshops on native pollinators, local plants, etc. Could be an interesting outing 
I like the Rouge River area too. It's a nice bike ride from where I live.


----------



## kweenshaker

david suzuki is going to be there? are the workshops free? i haven't heard a thing about this!!


----------



## KevD

It is disappointing and frustrating that these types of events are not advertised very well locally. I only found out about this recently via an e-mail from the David Suzuki Foundation.

Some info from the .pdf poster.....

"Workshop seatings are first-come, first-served. 
Registration starts at 9:15. Pay what you can."

Here's a link that'll tell you a bit more about it....

http://www.davidsuzuki.org/Conservation/Endangered_Species/Toronto-Event.asp


----------



## Pablo

Im not sure I want to meet David Suzuki. I know someone who's met him and they say he's very standoffish...


----------



## kweenshaker

Pablo said:


> Im not sure I want to meet David Suzuki. I know someone who's met him and they say he's very standoffish...


I've met him a few times. He was really nice...mind you, I was one of the people helping to organize his events, so that could be why he was so agreeable. Either way, the man has always been someone I've looked up to, and is one of the people who inspired me to pursue a career in the environment.... (I just wish he had told me how hard it is to get started lol)


----------



## kweenshaker

KevD said:


> http://www.davidsuzuki.org/Conservation/Endangered_Species/Toronto-Event.asp


thanks, kev. Things are definitely not publicized well....especially when someone like me, who is looking for this type of thing, hasn't heard of it!!

oh, and I HATE pay what you can.


----------



## Chris S

Just curious, are dogs forbidden at the brickworks these days?


----------



## KnaveTO

AFAIK there is no ban for dogs there. I seem to remember seeing people walking there dogs there last year.


----------



## Chris S

Hm, maybe I'll bring my pup down there if we do a meetup.


----------



## Ciddian

I can be quite stand offish when I feel uncomfortable. I would think he might feel the same somtimes. 

Chris.. I cant recall the exact rules. I do know they have a fenced in dog run area, you can also walk your dog in the ravine behind the brickworks, which is a wonderful walk btw.  The other end comes out on Moore rd. or drive. Across from Mount pleasent cemetary. 

I did see dogs on sat. I think they need to stay on leash or at least on the trail. There are a lot of nesting birds there.


----------



## Ciddian

Some shots.


----------



## Pablo

I like your friend


----------



## KnaveTO

you do realise that you are competeing with the new fish shipment at Menagherie if you do it tomorrow


----------



## Pablo

KnaveTO said:


> you do realise that you are competeing with the new fish shipment at Menagherie if you do it tomorrow


We're not competeing with anybody.

Competing perhaps.

I didn't think tommorow was good for anybody anyways?


----------



## KnaveTO

ok... my spelling was WAAAYYYY off in that post... LOL

Sorrry


----------



## Pablo

KnaveTO said:


> ok... my spelling was WAAAYYYY off in that post... LOL
> 
> Sorrry


I was just kidding


----------



## KnaveTO

I know you were kidding... but my spelling WAS way off... LOL


----------



## Chris S

Agreed, totally unacceptable spelling.


----------



## Ciddian

Oh geeze.. LOL

I dunno if i can make it.. But i really want to do somthing soon!  That would be my sister Pablo.  The red head is my brother and the girl with the star earring is her and my friend Tonya.


----------



## Pablo

Ciddian said:


> Oh geeze.. LOL
> 
> I dunno if i can make it.. But i really want to do somthing soon!  That would be my sister Pablo.  The red head is my brother and the girl with the star earring is her and my friend Tonya.


K sorry I like your sister. My mistake


----------



## Katalyst

Wish I could as well but am meeting up with another fish head friend for lunch and will probally end up oogling fish somewhere afterwards.


----------

